# EN: List of concepts or instructions - to-infinitive / V-ing / imperative



## xlr

Can I translate the french sentence "

(l'objectif est) "S'ouvrir à un nouveau regard sur la culture nippone et la culture française, interpeller en créent une connexion entre ces deux cultures"

By:

"The purposes are opening to a new view on Japanase culture and french culture and questionning the audience by the connection between these two cultures."

My problem is the verbs in -ING
thanks

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one. This thread is about the mode in English. If you're interested in the French construction, see this thread.


----------



## mattaku

J'utiliserais plutot des infinitifs ici: "the purposes are to open... and to question".


----------



## England

[…]

Ma question est au sujet d'un poème de Prévert - Pour faire le portrait d'un oiseau. Le contexte est:

"Peindre d'abord une cage"
"Attrendre s'il le faut pendant des années"
"Observer le plus profond silence"

Beaucoup de verbes sont utilisé qui inclu "peindre, attendre, observer."  J'ai reconnu que ces verbes sont en forme d'infinitive.  Mais quand j'analyse et traduis le poème (à anglais), je continue de penser que ces verbes deviennent en forme d'impératif car le propre traduction (selon moi) c'est "first, paint a cage" et "wait if it is necessary..." et "observe the most profound silence."   Que pensez-vous?

Merci beaucoup en avance (et corrigez mes erreurs s'il le faut, s'il vous plaît!)


----------



## candypole

I'm not sure about this. Prévert could just as easily have used the imperative in French, but he used the infinitive. I think the infinitive could also work in English - it's more detached than the imperative, and that is the effect Prévert is trying to obtain I think.


----------



## bloomiegirl

The infinitive can be used in French for commands, especially general commands that are addressed to everyone and anyone. See this About.com link.


----------



## candypole

I take the point about the infinitive used for commands - I just don't think that's the case for this poem - I think you need the infinitive in English in the same way you do for: To Kill a Mockingbird - not Kill a Mockingbird.


----------



## cropje_jnr

Or is that just because it's taken from the phrase "...it's a sin to kill a mockingbird"? 

More seriously, do you mean that the English translation would read:

_To first of all paint a cage.
To wait if necessary for several years.
To observe the deepest silence._

I find it hard to grasp, I must admit...


----------



## candypole

The second line would always be difficult to translate but you're probably right:

To first paint a cage
To wait many years
To observe the deepest silence.

No - I think you're right, better without the 'to'


----------



## cropje_jnr

Ah, but your rendition does sound within the realm of possibility.


----------



## Maître Capello

In French the infinitive is often used in user guides. Unlike the imperative, it is not really a command but a mere description of what needs to be done. But I think that doesn't work in English and I would use the imperative:

_First paint a cage
Wait for years if needed
Observe the deepest silence _


----------



## bloomiegirl

My ISP took a dive last night so I couldn't reply. In the interim, a consensus seems to have developed for using the imperative in the English.

And yet a final thought: The title is "Pour faire le portrait d'un oiseau" – clearly in the infinitve (still not to be confused Harper Lee's title, which has no bearing here). But Prévert didn't use the same construction in the body of the poem. Instead, I think the poem is meant to read like a recipe – _do this, then do that, and here’s what results._

It's a lovely poem, here's a link to the entire text.


----------



## bernardW

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir comment rédiger en anglais une liste d'actions avec des verbes à l'infinitif.

I would like to know how to write in English an action list using infinitive verbs.

Exemple :
- Analyser la situation
- Rédiger une synthèse
- Proposer des solutions

- Analyse the situation (or To analyse ... or Analysing ...)
- Write a synthesis
- Propose solutions


----------



## chlapec

Je pense que ça dépend de la phrase qui précède la liste.
Ainsi:
*One should study, in order to*:
-learn new things
-be able to carry out a critical analysis
-...
mais,
*Which of these activities are important in your life*?
-Reading
-Doing sport
-Climbing
-Studying...
et enfin,
*Which activities would you advice to a friend*:
-To read a good book
-To have a walk now and then...


----------



## geostan

bernardW said:


> - Analyse the situation (or To analyse ... or Analysing ...)
> - Write a synthesis
> - Propose solutions


I assume you mean this list as a sort of step by step series.

Cheers!


----------



## Angle O'Phial

Je pense qu'on n'écrirais quasi-jamais le to au début de chaque verbe de la liste, même s'il est absent de la phrase que précède. Par exemple :

Experimental procedure:
- Analyse the situation
- Write a synthesis
- Propose solutions

Souvent on écrit ce genre de liste avec des noms verbales en -ing (et autres) au lieu de l'infinitif. Par exemple :


> Which of these activities are important in your life?
> -Reading
> -*Sports* _(noter qu'il n'y a pas de verbe ici)_
> -Climbing
> -Studying...


----------



## LoveSark

Bonjour,

Je me raccroche à cet ancien Thread pour élargir la question. Je souhaite traduire :

Objectifs de ce projet : 
- Optimiser l'efficacité du composant
- Déployer une campagne de promotion
...

Objectives of the project:
- To optimize the component's efficiency
- To organize a promotion campaign
...

Le "to" est-il obligatoire ? Ou vaut-il mieux mettre 
- Optimize the component's efficiency
....

Thanks in advance.


----------



## keith_talent

The "to" is not obligatory, but is acceptable.

My sense is that the "to" has the effect of making the list more abstract, less immediate.

Omit the "to" if you're describing a concrete plan, or a list of actions that must be taken in sequence, or if you're giving an order or making a promise.  If you're making your "to do" list, (ironically) omit the "to."

Consider leaving the "to" if you're listing long-term general priorities, or if you want to avoid any connotation of ordering or promising something, or if you want to dilute responsibility for the actions. 

To me, the difference is fairly subtle.  Others may disagree with my intuitions.


----------



## damdam00

Bonjour,
je suis en train de réaliser un tutoriel d'installation en anglais et en français de mon application informatique.
Je souhaite utiliser une présentation assez formelle.
Ex :   Cliquez sur "Next"
        Lisez puis validez la license
        Remplacez le chemin par "C:\Program Files"

etc.
Qu'elle forme anglaise me conseillez vous pour exprimer ceci sans pour autant que cela apparaisse comme des ordres?

J'ai pensé tout laisser à l'infinitif mais...
EX : Click on "Next"
       Read and then confirm the license
       Replace the path by "..."

Ca me parait un peu léger non?


----------



## timboleicester

Click "Next", read and then accept the license agreement, replace the path by...


----------



## Swordi

Salut,

Je suis en train de réaliser des rapports de test logiciels en anglais et il y a une partie tutoriel dans chaque rapport. Fait ceci fait cela etc..

J'ai lu dans un dico anglais que tu dois utiliser le présent simple pour des instructions d'utilisation des commentaire etc...


----------



## timboleicester

Ce que vous dites n'est pas faux mais c'est aussi l'impératif non.....   you (click) here, you (close) that window..... c'est bonnet blanc blanc bonnet!


----------

